# Bertin Frame Identification And Price



## Emmet (Jun 19, 2016)

I haven't found any information about this frame any where (year, model, parts or value). It is a size 72 frame. I think it's a c132 but i have no idea. No serial numbers on the bike at all. any insight would be greatly 
appreciated and yes I know the wheels and drops aren't stock that's just so you can see the proportions. thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2016)

here's a website dedicated to Andre Bertin and his bicycles
https://bertinclassiccycles.wordpress.com/
looks like a C31 or C132, which look like the same frames

think maybe that's a 62cm ST frame?
this is a 71cm frame, and is the largest I've ever heard - Bill Walton size




more on CR - http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/bicycles/Bertin_main.htm

What's the tubing, Vitus or Columbus?
Nice 80s/90s lugged steel frame in that size is worth either side of $250.  Vitus on the lower side, Columbus on the higher.

Here are some sold listings on ebay


----------



## Emmet (Jun 20, 2016)

It says 72 but I measured and it said 68cm.


----------



## Emmet (Jun 20, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> here's a website dedicated to Andre Bertin and his bicycles
> https://bertinclassiccycles.wordpress.com/
> looks like a C31 or C132, which look like the same frames
> 
> ...



sorry forgot to hit reply.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 20, 2016)

it doesn't look that tall to me, looks like a 64, but if you measured center of BB shell to center of top tube at seat lug, that's it
my Moser is a 64, and it doesn't look any smaller to me


----------



## Emmet (Jun 21, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> it doesn't look that tall to me, looks like a 64, but if you measured center of BB shell to center of top tube at seat lug, that's it
> my Moser is a 64, and it doesn't look any smaller to me



The measuring tape said 27.5 inches which is 1/10 of a cm off of 70 cm. So maybe it's like dimensional lumber.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm sure you could generate interest on that bike in google groups, like RBW owners, iBob, bicycle lifestyles, and I think there is a large frame bike group.  People who need frames that size (6'6"+) are always looking.


----------



## Emmet (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 22, 2016)

I wonder if the 72 stamped into the lug denotes the seat tube angle.


----------



## Emmet (Jun 22, 2016)

maybe


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 27, 2016)

check the seat angle - it will most likely be 72 degrees.

I have an early ( 1952 ) Bertin track - earliest surviving Bertin recorded.

 I believe that I have the catalogue for your bike and other Bertin material as well.


----------



## Emmet (Jul 4, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> check the seat angle - it will most likely be 72 degrees.
> 
> I have an early ( 1952 ) Bertin track - earliest surviving Bertin recorded.
> 
> I believe that I have the catalogue for your bike and other Bertin material as well.



I measured and I am 99.99% sure that it is 72 degrees.


----------

